
Native American Slavery Historians Uncover a Chilling Chapter in US History - pepys
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/cover_story/2016/01/native_american_slavery_historians_uncover_a_chilling_chapter_in_u_s_history.single.html
======
bobby_9x
It might be 'chilling', but slavery has taken place for thousands of years and
in many different areas/cultures. It still takes place in many parts of the
Middle East.

Dubai, for instance, builds many of its structures on the backs of work slaves
that have their visas taken and by law, can't leave the country.

The key is that slavery is no longer legal or accepted in the US. Why dwell on
the past in an attempt to make US look bad? If you do this, you also need to
look at all of the other cultures and countries that accepted it (hint: it's
most of them).

